# Need rp partner(M)



## Ussopjammy (Mar 31, 2018)

Hello there. Im looking for someone to role play this comission here that i rquested. Just pm me on furaffinity of intrested.

Link to art here-
www.furaffinity.net: Commission: Ashchu and Pikachu Sumo Farts! by MaleLucarioFTW


----------



## Ussopjammy (Mar 31, 2018)

Discord link ;3
Userpage of ussopjammy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Julesfuller (Feb 3, 2022)

Your link to the Commission in question doesn't work


----------

